# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  خطوات فك تشفير اجهزةdct-4 الحديثة والقديمة على الادفانس بوكس

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*   *أعضاء المنتدى الأفاضل أتمنى أن تكونو بخير*   *سأشرح بالصور خطوات فك تشفير اجهزةdct-4 الحديثة والقديمة على الادفانس بوكس*    الشرح على الأصدار 7.50 وهو أخر اصدار دون كريدت  *âک€âک€âک€*   *فأر التجارب هو* *Nokia 1661-RH-122*   *أولا بعد فتح واجهة* *ATF** أختر قائمة* *DCT4*        *âک€âک€âک€*   *ثانيا تجيك للتأكد من قراءة الهاتف والملاحظ عدم تحديد نوع الهاتف وهذا طبيعى*       *âک€âک€âک€*    *ثالثا أنفو للتأكد من بيانات الهاتف ومعرفة التشفير وتحديد نوع الهاتف*      *âک€âک€âک€*    *رابعا خطوة توكيدية لمنطقة التشفير للتأكد من سلامة الجهاز ومنطقة التشفير والشبكة المغلق عليها*   *( الذهاب الى* *Tuning and tenance**ثم الى* *Read production info** والضغط علية لكشف المستور )*     لاحظنا من البيانات mobile telephone company sudan اى انه مغلق عاى شبكة محددة بالسودان وهى MTN والوضع الطبيعى لاى هاتف غير مغلق هو detault test operator   *âک€âک€âک€*   *وخامسا فك التشفير بالذهاب لقائمة* *imei and locks** ثم تحديد نفس الاسك الموجود بالأنفو وهو 11 ولتنفيز كسر اللوك نضغط على* *PROCESS*      *âک€âک€âک€*   *وعلشان يكون كل شئ مقنن انفو أخير علشان نشوف وضع الهاتف بعد فك التشفير*     تنبيه:
للاسف تم فقدان الصور وذلك لاسباب ضرر موقع الرفع وتم التعديل الموقت حتي يأتي هاتف مغلق ليتم الشرح عليه مرة اخري وحتي ذلك الحين تم الشرح خالي هاتف ولكن اعتقد ان المعلومة بسيطة ولاتحتاج الي هاتف فقط اتبعو الخطوات بكل دقة واخيرا متاسف لكل المشتركين بالمنتدي المغربي السبورت العربي المجاني    *تحياتى للجميع شمس الدين فكتورى* *ShamsEldeen Victory* SHAKS STOP ME IF YOU CAN

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي على المجهود الرائع  
ممكن اصلاح الصور حتى يكتمل الشرح اخي   
تحياتي

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27



----------


## المنارفون

مشكوررررررررررر

----------


## سيدمرتضى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## basman

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## kaideyene

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوعلي123

اخي ربنا احفظ ويخليك ويعليك فوق المابيك ده عمل رائع

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

للاسف تم فقدان الصور وزلك لاسباب ضرر موقع الرفع وسيتم التعديل قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Yasenone

*الصور لا تظهر اخي المرجو مراجعة الموضوع من صاحب الموضوع و الادارة*

----------


## 4ever

*الصور لا تظهر للأسف*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تنبيه:
تم التعديل
واخيرا متاسف  لكل المشتركين بالمنتدي المغربي السبورت العربي المجاني

----------

